# Concealed Carry with a Military ID



## ccurrier (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm 19 and live in Texas, and I have a military ID. Is it legal for me to purchase a handgun/get a concealed carry permit?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You must be 21 to buy a handgun from a dealer, that is federal law, however you can buy a handgun from a private seller or be gifted on by a family member and be elligible for a carry permit...

Double check the above info and make sure the below is still current.
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/internetforms/forms/chl-16.pdf


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

military is 18 to get a CHL in the state of texas and it's half price too (70.00)


----------

